# A ferry long project



## robotski (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Gents

Anybody drawings with hull profiles etc for this Stenna lines ferry, and before anyone says, yes this is a model of the stenna Discovery, if they can build one, so can I.

Any help welcome

mike


----------



## robotski (Sep 8, 2006)

If anyone knows where I can get detailed drawings, please advise.

thanks

Mike.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Mike,
Stena Explorer (on the Holyhead – Dun Laoghaire run) has a slight change to the model you have shown. 
The only open deck space which is available to passengers is the small area outside the windows, immediately inboard of both funnels. It is commonly known as the “Smokers’ Lounge” since a strict “No Smoking” policy is enforced within the accommodation. 
This small deck space is now “caged in” to prevent passengers falling, or indeed, jumping overboard!


----------



## robotski (Sep 8, 2006)

Gulpers said:


> Mike,
> Stena Explorer (on the Holyhead – Dun Laoghaire run) has a slight change to the model you have shown.
> The only open deck space which is available to passengers is the small area outside the windows, immediately inboard of both funnels. It is commonly known as the “Smokers’ Lounge” since a strict “No Smoking” policy is enforced within the accommodation.
> This small deck space is now “caged in” to prevent passengers falling, or indeed, jumping overboard!


Interesting, but the model was not built by me, I am trying to find out who built it, or get drawings to be able to build my own copy, the builders will not disclose that information about a customers ship, and so far the owners had missunderstood my request and sent me to another internet site with the ships specs and photographs, no drawings!


----------



## cambria49 (May 11, 2005)

That's a photo of the model at Madurodam; http://www.madurodam.nl/default.php?language=1&sqlmode=1&fid=479

You could try contacting them.


----------



## robotski (Sep 8, 2006)

cambria49 said:


> That's a photo of the model at Madurodam; http://www.madurodam.nl/default.php?language=1&sqlmode=1&fid=479
> 
> You could try contacting them.


Cheers mate (Thumb) 

that is a priceless piece of information, not only answering my question, but looks like an interesting place to visit.

I have sent them an E-Mail, will let you know how I get on.

Thanks
Mike.


----------

